# Home-made macro setup for Canon S2



## Xcessiv (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi,

I plan on buying a macro flash (not light) for my Canon S2 IS. There digital ones are either really expensive or are LEDs, which I don't want.

Here's my plan, tell me if it'll work:
- 35mm camera ring flash with 52mm adapter: link
- Wireless Optical Slave Flash Trigger with Sync Socket: link
- Canon S2/S3/S5 52mm adapter from LensMate
- Raynox DCR-250 Super Macro Filter from LensMate

My questions...
1) The macro flash doesn't have controllable power and the Raynox DCR-250 is restricted to a working distance of 4" - 4 5/8". How is it possible to take good macro pictures if the flash isn't controllable and I can't control the distance???
2) Will this trigger be compatible with the macro flash via the sync socket even if I don't have anything mounted to the hot shoe of the trigger?
3) Will this trigger be compatible with my S2 IS? In which mode can I disable the pre flash?

Thank you.
Regards,
Yan


----------



## Xcessiv (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok I finally bought the described kit and my brother made some tests. WOW! Amazing results for the price.







You normally need a microscope to see these eyes:


----------



## tirediron (Jun 7, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 7, 2008)

That's awesome. Is that your Yellow Kneed Tarantula? At least I think that's what it is.

That looks more like a ring light than a macro flash which is often a couple of independent units which allow you to adjust a left / right or up / down lighting ratio.


----------



## Rhubarb (Jun 8, 2008)

Impressive! S/he looks surprised!


----------

